# [Question] How to add 2-init boot to stock Gingerbread (D2G)



## antonyfirst (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi guys

as the title says, I wanted to ask how to add 2nd init boot for stock Gingerbread.
I usually make use of ScriptManager but I'd rather just flash tweaks.

Also, related question: if I want to add InteractiveX governor with Script Manager, should I give it just "superuser" option or also "boot" option, to have it set at boot every time?

Thanks
Tony


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

install rom manager from market and install droid x (2nd-init) CWM. You should also check boot option in script manager for the interactiveX module to load every boot.


----------



## antonyfirst (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Kevdliu

Actually I already have CWM... but it wasn't sufficient to show, for example, the custom governors at every boot... -- What difference would there be if doing so from ROM manager?
For example, after having CWM, what should I do with Supercharger Script or 13thAngels' script? Still needing to check boot option in script manager?

Thanks!
Tony


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

sorry forgot that you are running stock GB. All these scripts need /etc/init.d/ which is not present on stock ROMs. So the only way is to use script manager. Simply flashing the scripts is not going to work since /etc/init.d/ is not there to run it every boot. For 13thangels script, you need to copy all the startup scripts into one script in order and then run that on every boot with script manager. Same to interactiveX script. Im not sure about the supercharger script as I haven't used it. And yes you need to check both root and boot in script manager.


----------

